# Utilizing Cat5e and OnQ



## tliddell (Oct 1, 2013)

Hello,

I recently moved into a new house and am having problems with WiFi, as there are many signals all around me. What I am trying to do is download OnDemand videos from DirecTV, as well as use Pandora, using equipment located downstairs (the cable modem and wireless router are currently upstairs, which further degrades the signal).

The house came wired with Cat5e, so I got to thinking I could just plug everything into the Ethernet jacks. I have a Netgear High Speed Cable Modem - DOCSIS 3.0 (CMD31T) connected to Time Warner in one room upstairs where my computer is. I think what I need to do is attach it further up the line, within the OnQ system that also came with the house. Looking at the telecom module in the box, I see that it is a 1x11 standard model. Do I need an Ethernet switch, and if so, where do I plug it in so that I don't mess up the land line connection I will be getting? What I need to do is send internet to all Ethernet jacks except for the one in the kitchen, where the phone will be plugged in.

I should mention that within the OnQ box, the incoming Cat5e terminates in 110 punch-down connectors, rather than RJ45 connectors, which would seem plug neatly into an ethernet jack on a router or modem.

Thank you in advance.


----------

